# Vincent is 1!



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We had a great day, went to the Peak District and climbed a really big hill  Here are some photos


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VINCENT!!!!!!!!!
Looks like you had a wonderful birthday!
look at all those toys! and a wonderful cake.

Lady sends a big lick to her buddy! 

Ruth what recipe did you use??


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

Looking good, vincent 

Ian


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Happy Birthday Vincent.. You gorgeous boy 
xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

arty: Happy Birthday Vincent! arty:

Looking as gorgeous as ever! :love-eyes:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of a Beautiful Boy!

:bday: arty: :bday:
arty2: :bday: arty2:
Vincent :congrats:


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Vincent arty2: It sounds like you had a lovely day and your cake looks very nom nom!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Vincent, what a handsome boy! X


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad you all had a good day. By the way Vincent looks so smart.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Vincent love and hugs especially from Cara and baby poo Niamh xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Vincent   

Yummy b'day cake, see mummy being a come dine with me star really did pay off ... yum yum ..

Loving your velvet choccy coat .. you look like smooth rich chocolate to me.. 

Looks like you had a fab day .. xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY VINCENT!!!!!!!!!
> Looks like you had a wonderful birthday!
> look at all those toys! and a wonderful cake.
> 
> ...


I found one online  Peanut butter and banana! I put apple in too because Vincent loves apple  He really liked it!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Vincent! What a lovely day you've had in such a beautiful place! x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Vincent, you gorgeous choccy boy arty::bday::bday:arty:


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Vincent!! What a handsome boy. It looks like he had a great day, cake, presents and a lovely hike!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Vincent - welcome to the 'big boys club', from Billy x


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy birthday vincent hope you had a great puppy party


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Vincent!

That picture of him with his pressies is soooo cute. Just like one of our christmas day photos with the kids, lol.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He looks so proud with his pressies. Very handsom (beautifu)l boy!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Vincent van dogh ( still loving his full name!!)...sorry I am a day late!!!arty2:arty2::bday::bday:arty:arty:


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Vincent - looks like a lovely day had by all x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone, we all had such a fab day  Vincent was so excited about being in a real forest and climbing the hill (there are lots of parks in Manchester, but not like the real thing!) he forgot to rest and slept like a baby all the way home, and all night! We dropped him off at day care today and he was still sleepy!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Also a day late (story of my life  ) Vincent's haircut is fab, totally how I like to get Archie done in this weather! Archie would very much like to know where you got Vincent's box of food treats from


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Also a day late (story of my life  ) Vincent's haircut is fab, totally how I like to get Archie done in this weather! Archie would very much like to know where you got Vincent's box of food treats from


We prefer a super short cut, especially with a 'Poo that loves mud and swimming so much, sooo much easier to clean!
The big box of treats were from Pets at Home!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Rufini said:


> We prefer a super short cut, especially with a 'Poo that loves mud and swimming so much, sooo much easier to clean!
> The big box of treats were from Pets at Home!


and a 'poo that likes rolling in cow poo - stinky creature 

I will have a look out for the box at the weekend - Archie would love that big box of meaty treats!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> and a 'poo that likes rolling in cow poo - stinky creature
> 
> I will have a look out for the box at the weekend - Archie would love that big box of meaty treats!


Vincent loves the sausages  But they last about a second and then wants more...!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Vincent 
Lucia sends you a big hug 
Love the photos


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Belated Happy Birthday Vincent!
He gets more and more handsome!

Meg x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Vincent!
> He gets more and more handsome!
> 
> Meg x


Thanks  He is addicted to the Stag bar now which I am so happy about, its so cute, he carries it around with him


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Happy belated birthday wishes from Bertie and I. It certainly looks like you all had a really great day and Vincent got lots of fab birthday treats!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm really late on the Birthday Wishes, sorry Rufini. But hope you had a fab birthday. Did you eat the lovely birthday cake in one go ?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww Vincent is 1! 
He is soooo gorgeous! Love that first picture of him  
Poppy is one in a month! Can't believe it, time flies! x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Awww Vincent is 1!
> He is soooo gorgeous! Love that first picture of him
> Poppy is one in a month! Can't believe it, time flies! x


I know! I can't believe he's been with us almost a year....


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I'm really late on the Birthday Wishes, sorry Rufini. But hope you had a fab birthday. Did you eat the lovely birthday cake in one go ?


Vincent brought his cake to his training class to share with his friends  They played party games!


----------

